# Initial impressions



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

New to stream 4k. Overall, like it better than most other streamers.

One huge miss is the inability to hide / sort channels in the guide. I sure hope this is adressed soon.

Second item is more of a wish list thing. No streamer currently offers seamless OTA solution. Would be great if same guide showed available channels from devices like hdhomerun, edge, etc. Be able to add them as a source.

Will the stream replace my other devices? Not sure yet, but highly likely if the hide / sort channels feature is addressed.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

What channel type apps support OTA and network tuners outside of Google's own live channels app? And aggregate multiple services?



Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Amphicar said:


> No streamer currently offers seamless OTA solution.


My Firesticks have had seamless OTA integration for years. My Channel Master Stream+ had it for years before that.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mdavej said:


> My Firesticks have had seamless OTA integration for years. My Channel Master Stream+ had it for years before that.


I took it more like he wants OTA with other channel based options integrated. Not just OTA on its own. Android has had OTA integration for years. 

At least that's how I interpreted it. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

Yes. When you hit the guide button, the guide should include channels from the OTA tuner. That is what happens on firestick if you have the recast ota tuner.

Thanks.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Well you have that option with the TS4k. It's just not Tivo's option. I have zero clue why they haven't added network tuner integration as that just seems basic.

But Google's live channels has it, and there are other apps that do as well. And then button mapper can be your friend. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

